# Gloss treatment



## msfussycurlz (Dec 28, 2005)

have any of u ladies tried a gloss treatment??? any recommendations on which ones to use???


----------



## monniej (Dec 28, 2005)

is that the same as a glossifier. makes your hair shiny without adding oil?

here's a link to what i mean




http://www.lanza.com/10-urban.cfm


----------



## bunni (Dec 28, 2005)

i use the spray thats citre shine, jut temporarily adds gloss, is that what you mean?


----------



## msfussycurlz (Dec 29, 2005)

this is what i mean


----------



## msfussycurlz (Dec 29, 2005)

this is what i mean


----------



## Lil_Claude (Dec 29, 2005)

I would recommend JAZZING it's a clear gloss treatment you can get it at Sally Beauty Stores. I believe its number 10. YOu can do a search here and find info on it.


----------



## sweetface18 (Dec 30, 2005)

i got my hair highlighted wayyy back then and my hair couldnt handle it. it was dry and breaking off. the stylist told me to come back the next day and that she would give me a gloss treatment. i thought it would be free since she DID kill my hair, but nope, charged me 30 bucks.

i think it does make your hair look a lot nicer, but its all temporary. lasted me about a week.


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Dec 30, 2005)

I do gloss treatments at the shop all the time. Depending on what brand you use depends on how long it stays in the hair. We use ISO at the shop. I have tried Jazzing before and wasn't thrilled with it that much but that was way back when(like 6 years ago), so it might be different now.


----------



## Sofia (Dec 30, 2005)

I get a gloss treatment after getting my highlights, touch-ups or dark color. My hair just feels softer and shines more afterwards and it lasts about a month. It costs me $25-$30 depending on where I go.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 30, 2005)

I second the Jazzing clear gloss... always seemed to work well for me. :icon_wink


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 30, 2005)

Really? I thought it was sold in every sallys? Maybe there's somewhere online that carries it? :icon_conf


----------



## arlygyrl (Dec 31, 2005)

Sebastian Colourshines also comes in clear and other various colors. It makes my hair look very shiny and healthy.


----------



## Mokie (Jan 2, 2006)

I've never heard of gloss treatment before. How do you apply it? Is the at-home type more or less complicated than at-home colouring? Is it damaging to the hair shaft?


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 2, 2006)

I've never heard of this glossing stuff either. How do u apply it and when?


----------



## Cirean (Jan 2, 2006)

I've been keeping an eye out for that L'Oreal tone refiner, it's supposed to take the brassiness out of dyed hair. I just haven't seen it anywhere yet.

Does Jazzing do the same type thing?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 2, 2006)

Jazzing you just apply straight out of the bottle... put on a plastic cap, and I like to heat it up a bit... then rinse. There is no mixing like with a color, and it just coats the hair with little penetration (which is why it doesn't last very long) but it will give you a nice translucent shine. You can get it in colors (besides just clear) if you want a little veil of color, but it's sheer. :icon_wink


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 2, 2006)

This sounds awesome! I think I would like to get that when I have my highlights done!


----------



## Min (Jan 3, 2006)

So if you can get it done after coloring it doesnt sound to damaging I may have to try it.

I saw the Loreal color refiner at the store the other day &amp; almost bought it but I think ill check out sallys first.


----------



## CassBH (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey, girl! It's Cass, from Boston! OK, I am totally into trying this Jazzing thing today. Do you have to be super careful about applying it, or since it is clear, is it ok if you do it kinda messily? I ask because I have never applied color myself, so I have no experience with this! How long will it last , and is it safe to use on highlighted hair?

Cass


----------



## Min (Jan 3, 2006)

Im thinking of trying this this week also. I would think since its clear you wouldnt have to worry about where you get it (as far as skin). I dont know about getting it on surfaces. I can be pretty messy when I do my hair :icon_redf


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 3, 2006)

Yeah, it's pretty foolproof. Just apply it all over - like you would a shampoo. It's fine on highlighted hair because it will help fill in any porous ares from the bleach and add shine. It should last about 3-4 weeks, but depends on the condition of your hair. When I do it, I just apply it all over... pile loosely on top of my head, and hit it with the blowdryer... after about 20 min. wash out, condition, and style as usual.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CassBH (Jan 3, 2006)

Great! So I should buy the clear version of this, right?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 4, 2006)

for shine only without added color... yes, get clear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CassBH (Jan 4, 2006)

OK, and does my hair have to be perfectly clean (like out of the shower, dried, with no product in it) or can I have had hairspray in it? Hopefully I will have the time to do this tonight..

sorry for all the questions, but you are our resident hair expert, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Cass


----------



## redrocks (Jan 4, 2006)

Has anyone tried the gloss treatment on permed hair? I'm thinking about trying this but don't want to ruin my waves.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey Cass... it's better on clean hair - only because it mainly coats with little penetration... so you don't really want a barrier (like gel or hairspray) to diminish the effect. I mean you'll still get good results ... but if possible, do it on clean, dry hair.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I love questions... so keep em' coming! :icon_chee

Cindy - it's fine for perms.. as long as you didn't perm it within the past week or two, you'll be fine. It's not going to change the structure of your hair... just give it some shine. It only has some minimal penetration so that it'll last more than a few shampoos.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CassBH (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh, oh! You're in trouble telling me you love questions, since I love to ask them!!

OK, I will give it a shot on clean, dry hair. Just for curiousity sake, is there a more lasting product that delivers shine?

Cass


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 5, 2006)

LOL!! I'm ready for ya!!! lol :icon_chee

I haven't really tried anything that I found to be longer lasting... at least something that you can do yourself. A lot of salons offer treatments, but depending on your hair texture, sometimes even the 'high end' names will fail to last. Like Tiffany mentioned before - ISO makes a decent one... but for what you'd probably pay to have a salon do it for you everytime, you might just be better off doing it yourself, and just more often. But the Jazzing might last awhile on you... it really depends person to person. So I'd give it a try - see how it is, and then if you want... try a salon treatment the next time, and see what works better on your hair. :icon_wink


----------



## CassBH (Jan 6, 2006)

OK,. well I did the Jazzing thing, and i guess my hair looks a bit shinier, though I was not blown away. Will see how it looks over the next few days. Either way, it was a lot of work to wash my hair, dry it with no product, then throw this stuff in, and wash and dry again. I was curious, it says on the product to apply it to towel dried hair. So does that mean the hair can be wet/damp? Will it take as well? I might consider doing it again if I could skip that step (can you tell I hate blowdrying my hair?).

What products do you like, oh hair-guru  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, that are just temporary, for between shampoos, that might add some shine?

Thanks!

Cass


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 7, 2006)

hmmm... well... StraightSexyHair's smooth &amp; seal spray is really nice. Keeps the frizz away and adds some shine. And I beleive your hair can be damp/air dried for the Jazzing to work. :icon_wink


----------



## CassBH (Jan 7, 2006)

Cool! I will try that. What about some tips/tricks/products that can help keep your hair looking "Clean" (not greasy) between washings? I try not to wash my hair every day (usually every other). Any ideas?

Cass


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 7, 2006)

I just replied in your other thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 7, 2006)

That sounds really neet!


----------



## cottoncandy (Jan 7, 2006)

oh no i totally want this now! i had no idea things like this existed. so THIS is how all those girls get gorgeous shiny hair! i have to look around in the shops to see if i can find it but i doubt they make it in the UK  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 8, 2006)

Using ceramic brushes helps make hair shiny too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rowantree (Jan 9, 2006)

The Clairol Jazzing sounds great! I found it online at www.haircareusa.com, they have the other colors as well. It sells for $6.50 plus shipping.


----------



## CassBH (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey there! I did not get to the store yet to purchase the Soy shampoo you recommended, but I do have a question for you related to that. Do you truly feel that different shampoos make a real difference in the way hair looks? I guess my thinking is that, if it is something that you are just washing out, how much stuff really stays behind to make a difference?

Would love to hear your thoughts on this, as a professional!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, my experience with the Jazzing is that it did not make enough of a difference in my hair to warrant doing it again. But that's just me. Could work well for others. I think I will continue my search for the best shine enhancer that is used during the styling process.

Cass


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 11, 2006)

I see differences in a lot of products... but that doesn't always mean that something that costs more $ is usually better -- sometimes, it's not. I just find that the Soy shampoo worked really well for me, and you seem to have a similar hair texture, so you might like it too. There are other high end shampoos that I wouldn't waste my $ on... because they contain too much wax or other products that seem to weigh my hair down and leave it looking dirty. Pantene can do that for 1/2 the price! lol It's all pretty much trial n' error. But I love Biolage and the SexyHair lines... those are high ends that I think really ARE worth the extra $. Even if you're just rinsing it out. It helps to build up the cuticle of the hair and deposits conditioners to help keep the hair looking healthy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CassBH (Jan 11, 2006)

good enough for me! I am grabbing this stuff today and will let you know how it works for my hair. Any other products that you like for yourself (since our hair is probably similar in texture) let me know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks,

Cass


----------



## libralove98 (Oct 30, 2006)

Yep Jazing clear gloss is the best! It lasts about a month for me! I love the color Bluest Black! It makes my hair look so shiny and sleek! and it lasts so long! for a temp color! Plus! It does not Damage your hair at all! Many colors without the damage!


----------



## cynsim (Oct 30, 2006)

Jazzing is awesome, I think lasts about a month, but it depends on how much you shampoo. I have highlights as well, in case that helps. I also recommend the heat method, it really makes a difference.


----------



## Noir Sakura (Oct 30, 2006)

I tried the Clairol Shine Happy Gloss Treatment about a month ago and my hair hated it. At first, it was okay, but after about a week, the damage rose and the shine factor went down. I'm still trying to nurxe my hair bak to health because of it.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 30, 2006)

I love this brand!!! Specially there makeup line  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but its so hard to find  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyways, I use this one thing that comes in a clear bottle. Its a shine syrum and also a leave in conditioner. What I love about it is that I can use it to straighten my hair also, it leaves it sooooo straight with no frizz and so soft. I forget the name though :kopfkratz:


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 30, 2006)

Okay, call me dumb here, but I just thought about something... Basically a gloss is for shine, right? In which case, whatever happened to doing the cheap, at-home treatments like using egg whites or whatnot? I've never had a problem with not having shiny hair, so I reckon I don't offer much help...


----------



## peachie89 (Oct 31, 2006)

I cant use anything glossy w/o getting too greasy.


----------



## stacybadabing (Oct 31, 2006)

I use Redken Shades EQ in Crystal Clear on my clients who just want clear shine...its amazing!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Shades is my demi-permanent color HG!!!!!


----------



## Leony (Oct 31, 2006)

Camelia oil for me.


----------



## CassBH (Oct 31, 2006)

can consumers buy this and do it at home? If so, where can we buy and what is the application method? Thanks!


----------



## brazilian (Nov 13, 2006)

Try John Frieda glaze, it works and it cheap. or Shine happy from Clairol to boost your shine.


----------



## CassBH (Nov 13, 2006)

Janelle,

Have you heard of this or tried it? What are your thoughts on using this on highlighted hair??

Cass


----------



## brazilian (Nov 13, 2006)

I am currently using both. John Frieda glaze 2-3 times a week and Shine happy every 4 weeks. My hair is brown and like all brown colors it looks dull. Those two products are really good.


----------



## _withoutYou (Nov 14, 2006)

I have naturally dark blonde hair, I was wondering if this will turn it into dirty blonde?


----------



## khmaichic (Dec 25, 2006)

john frieda!!! add nice shine


----------

